# Closed



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

Marina is currently crafting a blue rose crown. Her house is in the very back of my residential area, which is to the right of the airport, across a log bridge.

Dodo code is 76FCS if you want to come collect the recipe. No entrance fee necessary

Nook's Cranny is currently selling pansies, tulips, and cosmos, if you'd like to buy flowers.

I do time travel and have the upgraded Nook's Cranny, if that matters to you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to come over!


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

Go ahead


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 18, 2020)

Im comming


----------



## iovis (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

No problem!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

I keep getting an error when trying to come over. I'll keep trying though.

EDIT: op nvm apparently your island is closed now


----------



## rebornking (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come also?


----------



## Geckozilla4 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come shortly I need cosmos so bad!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 18, 2020)

May I please come by? Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

I just got an error that closed my island. Give me a minute and I will reopen it

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

New dodocode is 12k80

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Everyone is welcone

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Everyone is welcome


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 18, 2020)

is this still open? i’d love to come?? c:


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

Still open! Not sure what made the island close a moment ago, but it is open again now

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Nook's cranny is towards the back of my island. Go straight from the airport and look for the bridge to cross the river and you should see it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

closed again


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

Whoever Lily from Lenobia is can you check your connection? My internet just glitched again after you tried to come, but it worked fine for everyone else


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 18, 2020)

angesradieux said:


> Whoever Lily from Lenobia is can you check your connection? My internet just glitched again after you tried to come, but it worked fine for everyone else



Fixed it sorry


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 18, 2020)

maybe messaging people privately the dodo code would be good c: or small groups!!


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

Okay. I will try doing groups. Sorry. I'm new to online play ^^;


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 18, 2020)

angesradieux said:


> Okay. I will try doing groups. Sorry. I'm new to online play ^^;


I would like to come please.


----------



## Geckozilla4 (Apr 18, 2020)

Will be over in 5 if that's okay just had to sort a few 'real' life things...


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

I sent out the code to the first 3 people to post. Once they leave I will send the code out to more people


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

angesradieux said:


> Okay. I will try doing groups. Sorry. I'm new to online play ^^;



I’d like to come please!


----------



## MayorJessiLissy (Apr 18, 2020)

I would like to come visit please <3


----------



## Geckozilla4 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm ready to come. Now when you have space


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 18, 2020)

id like to come visit please!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 18, 2020)

Just wondering if I'm still in the queue from my post before? If not, I'd still like a chance to come please  Thank you!!


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm still sending codes as people leave


----------



## Vadim (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## buuunii (Apr 18, 2020)

Wanting to visit too!


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry everyone, looks like she just stopped crafting


----------

